# Pocket Hole jig



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone by chance know who markets these pocket hole jigs that fit on the Edge clamp guides ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Amazon.com: All in One Clamp PHJ Pocket Hole Jig with Step Drill and Square Driver: Home Improvement

Home

Peter, the only one I found is E. Emerson Tool Company. According to Amazon.com, they are not available at this time.

Below is the contact address listed on their homepage. 

[email protected]


Good luck!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a neat idea but I would wonder if they would work that well. 

I would think that it would have a tendancy to rise up from the work since there is no down force holding the jig to the work.

Edge clamps are great but they can be pulled straight up and off the work some what easy while clamped. Don't ask me how I know this :sarcastic:.

If ya get one let us know how it works.

Danny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

All I can say it's hard to beat the Kreg system and the jigs they sale ..

=====


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I keep finding out there are more and more pocket hole jigs. I thought there were only 2 basic ones (kreg and general) from what I found searching google in the first couple hundred of hits. Since then I think others have posted links to 2 others with this being the 3rd. I learn something almost every day when I read this web site.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Doug. They seemed handy for certain things. I'll try Emerson.

Have you tried sandpaper glued to the jaws Danny? I stick it on all sorts of jaws.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more at the right price.

Pocket Cutter Starter Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Catalog-15-Page-14/products/470/

Plus a Link for BigJim
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/6pc-CMT-Cove-Cabinetmaking-Set/productinfo/800.515.11/

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Clearance/products/538/
======


DerekO said:


> I keep finding out there are more and more pocket hole jigs. I thought there were only 2 basic ones (kreg and general) from what I found searching google in the first couple hundred of hits. Since then I think others have posted links to 2 others with this being the 3rd. I learn something almost every day when I read this web site.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I got one of these when they were on offer, a while back.
Dakota Double Pocket Hole Guide (DKDPHG2) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk

BTW, I contacted Emerson, who told me it was a discontinued item. Pity, as I use those clamps a lot.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, another pocket hole jig...how many more of these things are in hiding that I don't know of? Talking commercially made ones, not home made kits using the router or a drill press.

Before today I knew of the kreg, one from general tools ( I think) that has several look alikes sold or maybe they are all the same one and I just didn't notice names. A few weeks ago I learned about a CMT one. Then today two more, with one of those discontinued? or maybe just the clamp discontinued.

I suppose there are dozens of them that I don't know of and didn't see when I checked google.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

Here's just two more to add to your list, I have one shop made one for the drill press and the router table and the hand router 

========



DerekO said:


> Ok, another pocket hole jig...how many more of these things are in hiding that I don't know of? Talking commercially made ones, not home made kits using the router or a drill press.
> 
> Before today I knew of the kreg, one from general tools ( I think) that has several look alikes sold or maybe they are all the same one and I just didn't notice names. A few weeks ago I learned about a CMT one. Then today two more, with one of those discontinued? or maybe just the clamp discontinued.
> 
> I suppose there are dozens of them that I don't know of and didn't see when I checked google.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Just one more at the right price.
> 
> Plus a Link for BigJim
> 6pc. CMT Cove Cabinetmaking Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
> ...


Thanks, BJ! Do you know all 2 shanks are sized for the one height setting? I was checking that PN on Amazon and that's a good buy!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

1/2" shanks ?, yes they are are.

Just a note
Pin nailer ,,I see you said you did use a 1 3/4" pin nailer, that's a new one on me the longest one I have is 1" long, I do have brad nailers that can put in 1 3/4" long ones..

=====


BigJimAK said:


> Thanks, BJ! Do you know all 2 shanks are sized for the one height setting? I was checking that PN on Amazon and that's a good buy!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> 1/2" shanks ?, yes they are are.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob - yeah they got 'em... just keep a grip on your wallet
23 Gauge MICRO PINNER & Pins


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone by chance know who markets these pocket hole jigs that fit on the Edge clamp guides ?
> 
> ...


Peter 

The great thing with the kreg jigs is that you can screw to jig to you workpiece in any location.

It does not have be right on the edge.

James


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Wolfcraft do a pocket hole jig too. They gave it a cool name, the 'undercover jig '
wolfcraft - Products: Undercover Jig (4642000)


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know how i forgot about the wolfcraft. I might have missed it on their site because of the name.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John

Now I going to find one for my shop, I do love the pin nailers 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grex-P650L-23-G...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53e03ae984

http://cgi.ebay.com/GREX-P645-23GA-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563ad9e703

========



jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - yeah they got 'em... just keep a grip on your wallet
> 23 Gauge MICRO PINNER & Pins


----------



## thartzler (Mar 24, 2010)

I am not certain but you might try Kreg's.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Put me down as another booster of the Kreg versions. These are VERY well made and do a great job if you simply pay attention to what you're doing. Even a dope like me can do beautiful joints etc. with these things. Can't live without it. Well.......I guess I could LIVE without it, but I wouldn't have as much fun.
I'm with Bob on this one.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> 1/2" shanks ?, yes they are are.
> 
> ...


It's pretty pricey all right but the one pinner will insert everything from 3/8" pins to 2" pins, without needing any adjustment. As a test I stacked up some 1/2" thick hard maple scraps and drove one 2" pin and then used a chisel to drive them apart to check penetration. It performed just as good as advertised. 

I've found good / easy use of the 3/8" pins for building drawer bottoms on my shop (heavy load) drawers. After cutting the joints to hold the drawer together, I route a 1/4" dado 3/8" up from the bottom of the drawer and put a piece of 1/4" (7/32") baltic birch ply) in as a drawer bottom. Once the drawer is glued up, cut another piece of BB that fits in the 3/8" recess beneath the drawer. Spread a good coat of Titebond and shoot the 3/8" pins into the two plies of 1/4" plywood at angles to hold them together while the glue dries. 

It's the same effect you'd get if you used 7/16 stock and cut a 7/16" rabbit except (1) there's lots of plies and (2) your "cut" is between plies rather than in the middle of one.

You only give up ~1/8" of vertical space between the bottom of the drawer edge and the drawer bottom and its rigid as all get out. In order for this drawer bottom to fail, it would have to fail in "shear", not in "bending" as would happen w/o the second ply and we all know wood's a heckuva lot stronger in shear.

I'd like to say I did it first but I'm sure many went before me. I *can* say I'm the first one to do it in my garage!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I'm just about sold on them, I got a 645 on the way to me off eBay ,after seeing the video and yours it was a must have item for me.  but you know me cheap old SOB I got it 100.oo  Buy-Now thing..


========



BigJimAK said:


> It's pretty pricey all right but the one pinner will insert everything from 3/8" pins to 2" pins, without needing any adjustment. As a test I stacked up some 1/2" thick hard maple scraps and drove one 2" pin and then used a chisel to drive them apart to check penetration. It performed just as good as advertised.
> 
> I've found good / easy use of the 3/8" pins for building drawer bottoms on my shop (heavy load) drawers. After cutting the joints to hold the drawer together, I route a 1/4" dado 3/8" up from the bottom of the drawer and put a piece of 1/4" (7/32") baltic birch ply) in as a drawer bottom. Once the drawer is glued up, cut another piece of BB that fits in the 3/8" recess beneath the drawer. Spread a good coat of Titebond and shoot the 3/8" pins into the two plies of 1/4" plywood at angles to hold them together while the glue dries.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks John
> 
> Now I going to find one for my shop, I do love the pin nailers
> 
> ...


Bob,

Go for the 650 or 650L... Ever been shooting lots of pins and the pinner runs out and you keep shooting? Don't ask me how I know about this. <g>

The 650L stops about 10 before the end of the strip (trigger won't depress) but there's an override button if you only have a few more to do. Shooting it dry won't hurt the machine. The 650 doesn't include the sensor. I got the 650L cuz Amazon had it on sale with free shipping. 

They claim the 650L will only do 1/2" & up while the 650 does 3/8" and up but its just the end of strip sensor. Grex confirmed a rubber band over- the bypass button is A-OK.. even sent a picture with this "highly technical product modification" in place! 

I still have my PC 1/2" to 1" pinner and it was handy when cranking out the drawers. I use the Grex for the long and short pins and had the PC set up for the mid-sized ones.

It seems that pinners are quite like routers... If one is good, more are even better!!


----------

